# Map My Tracks Diabetes Team



## DickBarton (May 16, 2011)

Hi folks,

I do a wee bit of mountain biking and tend to track my rides - mainly due to be an anorak and having no friends - but also just so there is a record of the ride for future reference.

I use www.mapmytracks.com for this and they have a 'Team' feature -basically it allows like-minded individuals to review activities from similar people.

I've created one for Diabetics (and used the Diabetes UK logo - due to it's familiarity with Diabetics).

If you use MapMyTracks then please feel free to join the Diabetes UK Team - http://www.mapmytracks.com/teams/diabetes-uk

Cheers.


----------



## DickBarton (May 28, 2011)

Not a lot of interest (actually none!)...ah well, not to worry, it's there if anyone fancies joining it...


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

DickBarton said:


> Not a lot of interest (actually none!)...ah well, not to worry, it's there if anyone fancies joining it...



I'm not a cyclist Dick, but I think it's a great idea - have you posted about it on the Diabetes UK Facebook page? You might get some takers there


----------



## DickBarton (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the resply...you don't need to be a cyclist, just someone who does exercise outside that can be tracked by a GPS...it's more as a record of what you did and a chance to see what other people with similar 'interest' do (interest being the diabetes).

I'm not bothered about what exercise anyone does...if it can be tracked then braw, just shows the range of activities that are done by diabetics to stay fit, healthy and happy (or to get fit, healthy and happy).

So if you do anything that could be tracked (almost any outdoor activity), then feel free to join...it doesn't cost anything.

Cheers,

Richard.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2011)

Would love to join up then! My big problem at the moment though is that my Garmin Forerunner won't upload to my laptop - some problem with Windows 7 that has been going on for months now - Garmin blame Windows, Windows blames Garmin  When I get my old desktop working (another long story!) I should be able to upload my running activities


----------



## Copepod (May 29, 2011)

I do cycle, run & walk  lots, but for convenience, speed and enjoyment, hence why I don't log my trips. But great idea. I don't like using a GPS continuously, as it's so heavy on battery power, so only switch it on when close (on foot or bike) to grid reference of a geocache I've plotted on my paper map, which never runs out of battery power! Often in summer, I choose to run under shade of trees, which isn't very GPS friendly, either.

Our orienteering club meets to run on Thursday evenings all through the year. I usually cycle to start point, occasionally taking bike on train or driving. In winter I just run, although usually alone, as the others are all men, so my pace doesn't match, then meet back at pub. In summer, I tend to take photos - 2 swans, 6 cygnets, 3 breeds of cattle and 2 horses last Thurs - which is why I don't cover as much ground as the guys, but still get a fair bit of exercise and lots of enjoyment.


----------

